# Odd Switches, anyone know?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought some of these code 250 switches a couple of years ago from Stan Cederleaf, in Arizona. Made on some sort of epoxy board. Anyone have any idea what it is? Sure is HARD! Had to make the points for them, did not have any, for some strange reason.








Here's a shot of one's bottom. Guess they were routed out with a C&C router, or cut with laser? Pretty square corners, maybe a scroll saw?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm...looks like masonite?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, not masonite. I have some that have been outside for a few years, still hard as a ROCK!


----------

